# Diy C02



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I was thinking of trying some diy co2...seems easy enough, i would prolly run it into my canister intake. Im really just looking to boost up some plants as quikly as possible, right now i only have 1.3wpg but can easily make it 2.3..

Can anyone who has tried this give me some pointers please?

What happens if i add C02 with my current lighting for plants that do fine in low lighting...say like java moss?

Can i just use it temporary to boost growth then stop?

Can i add C02 without useing fertalizer?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You can buy the reactor at like petsmart, or you can use a 1 ltr bottle. You drill a 1/8" hole in the lid, and shove a 1" piece of rigid airline through (leaving 1/2" on the outside)you can use super glue, or a hot glue gun to seal it up if you need to.

You then take activated yeast, sugar, and warm water (not hot!) and mix them inside... i found 1 teaspoon of yeast, 1 cup of sugar, and then fill it 2/3 up with warm water was a good mixture.

Screw on the cap, attach your flexible airline to the top, and the other end in your filter intake. It will prob take a little while to reach full production, and you should watch for the bubbles to slow or stop so you can mix another batch.

A small DIY reactor wont harm anything in your tank... it would be hard to produce enough co2 out of one reactor.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Should i control how many bubbles are comming out? bps or something? or just let it go, and will it even help with my lighting as is at 1.3wpg?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

NakedSavage said:


> Should i control how many bubbles are comming out? bps or something? or just let it go, and will it even help with my lighting as is at 1.3wpg?


I would just let it go, with one bottle the production isnt going to be much. Yes, it will help even though your lighting is at 1.3wpg.

Never restrict the outflow of the bottle, because then the reactor becomes highly pressurized and EXPLODES


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL ok i will not restrict the flow. Im going to attempt a two litre one in a day or two... however long it takes me to drink it


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

you dont really need co2 with that lighting, but it wouldn't hurt. Be care full make sure you add a check valve or else you can get that sh!t in your tank if you are not careful.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah i know i really dont need it but i want to try it cause i think im going up to about 2.3wpg soon and i want to boost my plants... this is a good experiment for me, got my check valve, airline,and drinking the pop right now... lol


----------

